
Rules for Working From Home - nreece
http://www.inc.com/articles/2010/02/the-office-telecommute.html
======
statictype
> Also, if friends and relatives believe you are less than seriously employed
> they will start adding you to their lists of People Who Can Easily Host a
> Last-Minute Book-Club Meeting or Pick Up My Child After School.

I can completely relate to this. When you tell people you are working from
home today, they say "Oh, you're (using hand quotes) 'working from home'
_wink_ _wink_ ", are you free to help me take my blah to the foozbar?

------
Mrcooner2000
I work from home frequently and love the casual dressing part. At least do not
have to be in formal suit all the time. It make everyone looks the same...
that my POV, people might differ.

